# Lgt 145



## rgirardi (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi
I have a LGT 145 with a 14hp Kohler. The tractor has a 42 inch cutting deck, 2 blowers both 2 stage, and a plowblade. The motor needs a piston rod and the crankshaft needs to be ground. The tractor is the model with the closed in sides. I wold like to sell it all, but I dont know what it is worth. Any ideas.

thanks


----------



## RiverDave (Oct 7, 2013)

Did you ever sell this tractor?


----------



## rgirardi (Feb 6, 2013)

Nope not yet.


----------



## tommgeorge10 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Ford LGT,*

Where are you located? I collect old Ford


----------



## rgirardi (Feb 6, 2013)

I am in Fremont NH


----------

